
Ask HN: Job search advice if not yet a "world class" programmer? - jlk2144
I am 24 and became interested in programming around 2.5 years ago after previously graduating in another engineering field.<p>I now do a significant amount of programming in my current job at a software startup (both web development and scientific data analysis), but I would like to move to a purely development role, preferably at another small startup.<p>I have a solid math background from engineering and have spent a large part of the past two years programming, but I still would not be able to pass many CS interview questions.  I am studying CS books and online lectures on the nights and weekends to close this gap.<p>My questions:
- From reading HN, common advice is to publish side projects online.  Am I missing anything else that I should be doing to show my value to potential employers?
- What is the best strategy for someone in my position to move into a development role?
======
eof
Just send out letters to hiring startups. A solid math background and
programming experience means you are really really in a good position.

If you have code you can share from your current job that would help; but the
reality is that there are WAY more positions for people with your skills than
there are people to fill them.

My best advice would be to simply know that you are in a good position and not
to forget it.

------
frafdez
Most job descriptions are over shooting their needs. You don't need to be a
"world class" programmer to land those jobs. You just need to be motivated and
show that you are competent. People take for granted that the ability to get
things done is paramount for companies that higher developers. Many developers
get so stuck on the minutia that they never progress. With that said, try to
get any position at a company that exposes you to more development, even if it
is a QA position. Then, show that you can get the job done. That will speak
volumes about you and your potential abilities. It will also open doors into
more senior roles. Work hard and hustle and you will be rewarded. Just don't
give up. Good luck.

------
wh-uws
Figure out what you're most passionate about / good at and find a company that
needs more of that.

For me its front end web development. I know alot of it off of the top of my
head and/or where to figure out answers if I don't know.

For the backend and more CS oriented stuff (data structures and algorithms and
beyond) I still can't do that well myself but I am working on it. I ended up
finding a company that could use help on the html, css, javascript side so I
found a good home, though.

And lastly don't let failure deter you. Even if one company isn't a good fit
it doesn't mean they all won't be

------
chubs
I wrote a blog about this, you may want to have a read:
[http://splinter.com.au/how-to-get-a-programming-or-design-
jo...](http://splinter.com.au/how-to-get-a-programming-or-design-job-in-syd)

I guess one thing i found useful is to go to meetups, get to know people, and
give a few presentations.

